# What kind is this grass, please?



## jason_o (Feb 7, 2021)

Can someone please tell me what type of grass this is? I saw it on the street side and liked it much better than centipede I have on my front yard.

Also would like some tips about how to replace my centipede with this grass in the photo. I'd probably buy the grass seed and plant myself.

Thanks!!


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I would like to know as well. I'm getting worn out on keeping my St Aug in good shape. I think it is a Zoysia. I'm contemplating changing my back yard to it.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like zoysia to me too. @Spammage?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

so this one time I repeatedly walked past a neighbor who had a nice lawn. just waiting for a chance to see him outside and ask about it. he was very cool about it. 
if you see him, tell him to sharpen the mower blades! :lol:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm definitely seeing some prominent mid veins with some boat shaped tips. Most others are looking like TTTF. I'm saying TTTF/KBG mix.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Looks like zoysia to me too. @Spammage?


Eh, I'm thinking that is TTTF. I'm not certain there isn't something else in there, but the bulk looks like fescue.


----------

